# Screw me



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

For some reason I think they are 12-24 but honestly I toss em of run a 1/4-20 tap thru.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Take it to Lowes or Home Depot. They have a board setup with many different size threads to try.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Just went out and measured some. Most of the regular A and the smaller B hubs are 12-24x1/2 and the very larger A and some of the B are 1/4-20x3/4.

These are thread forming screws, so they don't really thread into a thread pitch card nicely (their class of fit is really tight to allow for metal getting mashed over), but they match up with calipers and a thread pitch gauge fine.

Edit: if you're going to buy random 12-24 bolts at the hardware store, they won't self-start in the swaged holes in the panel can. You'll need to get yourself a tap while you're there unless you already have one. You have zero chance of finding 12-24 thread forming screws anywhere except Fastenal or McMaster-Carr, and after you pay for the minimum box quantity you'll wish you just threw those hubs out and bought some with bolts included.


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks so much! 🙂


----------

